# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Der große Custom-Gaming-Tastatur-Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Juni 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Der große Custom-Gaming-Tastatur-Test*

					Gehäuse, Schalterplatte und Kabel in Ihren Lieblingsfarben. Mehrfarbige Tastenkappen und tauschbare Schalter. Wenn Sie Ihre Gaming-Tastatur nicht von der Stange kaufen möchten, ist eine Gaming-Tastatur zum Selber Bauen eine individuelle Lösung. Wir haben die besten Custom-Gaming-Tastaturen für Sie getestet und erklären, worauf es beim Kauf und Zusammenbau einer Custom-Gaming-Tastatur ankommt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Der große Custom-Gaming-Tastatur-Test*


----------

